# CART BEFORE THE HORSE SO TO SPEAK



## Steelman1963 (Aug 22, 2016)

[youtube][/youtube]Hello all I have a question and am needing a answer. I am currently modifying a trailer that was set up to haul a V bottom. I will be hauling a 1448 Jon Boat that I do not own (yet) ha ha. Hoping to get one after the season is over.The question I have is how long of bunks do I need to have? Can I get by with six feet of bunk or do I need 8, 10 etc? Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 22, 2016)

For my 1436 jon I had 5' bunks. 4', 6', 7' or 8' would be ok. At some point the hull will start to go up and the boat will not be on the longer bunks. You will probably want a cross bunk near the front of the boat.


----------



## PlungerPete (Aug 24, 2016)

No pun intended but it sounds like you and me are in the same boat. I'm redoing the trailer that came with my boat which was a utility trailer converted into a v-bottom trailer that at some point had a flat bow stop welded on and became a jon boat trailer. 

I have a good pic to show what lckstckn2smknbrls is saying about the hull.


----------

